
Welcome to MaXX Interactive Desktop - rbanffy
https://maxxinteractive.com/books/misc/page/welcome-to-maxx-interactive-desktop
======
leephillips
Basically a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23731712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23731712),
also on the front page at the moment.

------
cnasc
This is cool. I understand the reason behind the unusual licensing, but I
don’t love it. Anybody tried this out?

~~~
rbanffy
I haven't, but I'm will. In the meantime, most of the chatter is on
[https://maxxinteractive.com/books/misc/page/not-just-a-
theme](https://maxxinteractive.com/books/misc/page/not-just-a-theme).

I expected the main page (this) would be better, but I was wrong.

